# track material



## smoke (Sep 13, 2005)

I have raced with some guys that set up a track in an barn with a concrete floor, I was wondering if anyone has tried tar paper as a racing surface as a less expensive substitute for carpet?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yes, I have... we took roofing tar paper and glued it down to old 4x8 sheets of paneling with a rubber contact glue.. (do this out side in fresh air) and then used grey duct tape to put the sheets together.
It worked rather well for a bit over 3 months.. some rc's where a bit low and had screws catch and cut places..also rubber tires (slicks) do ok as well with foam.. but treaded tires wore it down faster so make a ride height rule and tires to make it last longer.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Just use plywood, paint it with some paint with just a little sand in it and let them rip! Not nearly as much drag as carpet.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I used "chalk Board" paint. Like the post above it has a little "sand" in it for grip...long wear foam tires worked great!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds like a lot less work also.


----------

